# Recommended freelance site?



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a logo that I need a graphic designer to clean up for me. Is there a recommended or very popular freelance site for these types of things? Or should I just go with craigslist?


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

theres loads of freelancing websites out there, try the most populated site, try google lol i've always had that said to me but i've never been able to say it back so yea chump google it lol


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

ummm ill help you out im a tell me what you want ill do it for ya 

post in here ill check back later 

p.s its free of charge


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

What kind of things do you want to get involved around? What are you good at?


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

well ive got a lot of experience and i think i know alot about most things so it really depends on what you want to get done 

if you goto my profile you can see my qualifications


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

ahh your trying to get into the same sort of market I am also... you are also sucessfull getting an diploma in web design which is pretty good... what kind of standards are you at designing websites? do you know html css php xml ? what do we know what dont we know... what kinda freelancing stuff do you want to do... we could bounce info of each other so keep in touch...


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

well i do know html css php xml i used to have my own forums and do this job for a living 

a few companys that i have worked for 
http://www.daikin.co.uk/
http://www.alperton.brent.sch.uk/

thanks


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

what kind of websites u looking for forum based or company based ?

or others


----------

